# Setting DPI below 182 breaks camera on most Sense roms...



## blackroseMD1

Alright...so yesterday I went through a bunch of Sense based roms trying to find one that I could change the DPI on down to 160 and not have the camera FC. I tried Warm, Synergy and InfectedRom, (and am trying SenselessRom 2.6 right now, which is what I really want to run) and could only get DPI down to 182 before it started FCing. The only Sense rom I've found so far that works is the shooter_2.08.651.2_cleaned_v.0.4.2...basically just cleaned up stock.

So, my question is, is there anyway for me to take the camera from the stock rom that works and use root explorer to put it into the senseless rom? I tried yesterday, but I'm not sure I got all the correct lib files. Can anyone help me out?

One thing I've noticed in the build.prop of all the roms that don't work is that they say "system.prop for mahimahi" just above the lines where you change the dpi. Could that have something to do with it?


----------

